# Aaa Weed Seed



## brookside302 (Feb 23, 2008)

Has anyone ever bought seeds from AAA weed seed .( A link from the high times website). If so how where they?


----------



## berserker (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a good place to look at seed banks and find out if they are rip offs or not.Keep it GREEN If I remember right I got the link from TBG. http://www.seedbankupdate.com/


----------

